# IPSec/Crypto code FIPS compliant ?



## jdev (Oct 28, 2009)

Hello,

Is there a FIPS mode of operation for kernel IPSec code ? Did any one validated FreeBSD IPSec crypto modules for FIPS certification?.

Thanks,
Jdev M


----------

